# So, jetzt wird's langsam ernst...



## Telekomunikacja (10 Januar 2005)

... die Schlinge zieht sich zu: :cry: 



> *Le regole sul fumo
> Sigarette e nuovi divieti, le dieci cose da sapere *
> _Norme in vigore un secondo dopo la mezzanotte di oggi Tabacco off limits in tutti i locali pubblici e privati aperti al pubblico, unica eccezione gli spazi con riciclo d'aria_
> 
> ...



Wie nimmt man's?  :argue: 



> *Prima giornata dell'entrata in vigore della legge voluta
> dal ministro Sirchia. I baristi: "Nessun problema"*
> _Fumatori ligi a malincuore ma si parla già di referendum
> Da Nord a Sud qualche mugugno ma tutti rispettosi della norma_
> ...



Tja, und einen scheint die Härte des Gesetzes schon getroffen zu haben:   



> *Il «trasgressore» segnalato da una ronda dei consumatori
> No smoking, a Napoli la prima multa*
> _Un minuto dopo la mezzanotte la legge Sirchia fa la prima «vittima»: è un 22enne che fumava in un bar del Vomero_
> 
> ...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Januar 2005)

Dazu auch auf deutsch...



> *Rauchverbot in Italien
> Erste Strafen für Widerspenstige*
> 
> Die Nichtraucher atmen auf, die Qualmlobby beklagt den Verlust eines Teils der italienischen Lebenskultur. Seit heute gilt in Italien strengstes Rauchverbot. Wer in Bars und Restaurants weiter Tabak konsumiert, wird hart bestraft. Die ersten Sünder wurden bei nächtlichen Razzien bereits zur Kasse gebeten, nachdem Nikotin-Gegner dieser angezeigt hatten.
> ...



... und der Überblick ...



> *Andere Länder, andere Sitten
> Wie Europa seine Raucher maßregelt*
> 
> In Italien gilt seit Montag eines der europaweit schärfsten Anti-Raucher-Gesetze. Qualmen ist in allen der Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen Räumen verboten - unter anderem in Restaurants, Kneipen, Diskotheken und Büros. Ausnahmen gelten nur für abgetrennte Raucherräume. In anderen Ländern gibt es teils schon seit Jahren Rauchverbote und -einschränkungen.
> ...



... und ein schönes deutsches Beispiel - das Bundesland des «Vermächtnis»- :kotz: -Rolands  ...



> *Das Ende des blauen Dunstes*
> 
> Schluss mit Zigaretten - an den hessischen Schulen gilt seit Montag ein Rauchverbot für alleDie Schulen in Hessen sind seit Montag rauchfreie Zone. Betroffen sind nicht nur die Schüler, sondern auch Lehrer, Direktoren und Hausmeister, denn das Verbot gilt für alle Räume und Flächen der Schulen.
> 
> ...



 *"Der schwerste Brocken sind die Lehrer"*


----------



## Dino (10 Januar 2005)

Ob die Italiener mal daran gedacht haben, dass es möglicherweise Auswirkungen auf den Tourismus haben könnte????
Jedenfalls würde ich mir die Zigarette danach (im meine nach dem Essen im Ristorante) nicht nehmen lassen und diese schon gar nicht zwischen Essen und den abschließenden Gläschen Vino in gemütlicher Urlauber-Runde vor der Tür rauchen wollen. Die Konsequenz wäre wohl ein anderes Urlaubsland.

Ein befreundeter Gastwirt (Nichtraucher) wandelte vor ca. 2 Jahren den größten Teil seiner Kneipe in eine rauchfreie Zone um. Ein vollständig abgetrennter wesentlich kleinerer Raucherbereich blieb erhalten. Nach nur wenigen Wochen lag dieses Projekt wieder an Masse, denn die "Raucherecke" war ständig überfüllt, wohingegen der Nichtraucherbereich kaum genutzt wurde. Anfangs gab es durchaus eine positive Tendenz, aber schon bald saßen viele Nichtraucher in der weil kleineren nun noch mehr zugequalmten Raucherecke bei ihren Freunden und Stammtischbrüdern. Insgesamt gesehen - so hatte er mir mal berichtet - hat es ihn eine Menge Gäste gekostet. Vermutlich deshalb, weil es die Nichtraucher in ihrem Refugium langweilig fanden, es aber in dem kleinen Raum nicht aushielten und daher die Konsequenzen zogen.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (10 Mai 2005)

Und was soll man dazu sagen?  :gruebel: 



> *Australisches Gericht verfügt Zimmerlautstärke in Bars*
> 
> Pubs und Bars im australischen Bundesstaat Victoria müssen ihre Musikanlagen auf gerichtliche Anordnung hin künftig auf gepflegte Zimmerlautstärke herunterdimmen: Die Hintergrundmusik darf nach einem Urteil des Verwaltungsgerichts in Melbourne nur so laut sein, dass sich Gäste über einen Abstand von 60 Zentimetern hinweg problemlos unterhalten können.
> 
> ...


Apropos *"Bundesstaat Victoria"*:



> *Steh-Friedhof in Australien genehmigt*
> Im Vertikal-Friedhof sollen Verstorbene ohne Sarg in stehender Haltung beigesetzt werden
> 
> Sydney - Aus Finanz- und Umweltschutzgründen plant ein australisches Bestattungsunternehmen einen Vertikal-Friedhof. Auf dem Gelände in Derrinallum westlich von Melbourne sollen Verstorbene ohne Sarg in stehender Haltung beigesetzt werden, wie die Nachrichtenagentur AAP am Donnerstag berichtete.
> ...


----------

